# DNS-Server Problem, geht nicht



## Neok (13. April 2005)

Hallo,


     Also ich habe einen Apache Webserver lokal auf meinen PC installiert, dafür hab ich das XAMPP Package für Windows von www.apachefriends.org verwendet. Nun wollte ich aber nicht immer die IP in die Adressleiste vom Browser eingeben, sondern z.B. www.zuhaus.lan. Dazu benötigt man ja eigentlich einen DNS-Server. Also habe ich mir SimpleDNS Plus 4.00 geholt. Nach der Installation habe ich per QUICK DOMAIN WIZARD eine neue Zone mit allem drum&dran erstellt. Hier ein Bild: http://mitglied.lycos.de/abs05admin/DNS.jpg 
   Meine Feste IP ist 192.168.1.3
   Und wenn ich denn im Browser www.zuhaus.lan eingebe funktioniert es nicht. Wohlgemerkt der Webserver ist an!
   Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## hulmel (13. April 2005)

Hast du schon mal versucht, das in die "%WINDIR%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts" einzutragen?


> 192.168.1.3 ftp.zuhause.lan mail.zuhause.lan www.zuhause.lan


----------



## Neok (13. April 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal!

 Nunja, das bringt mir aber nicht viel, wenn ich mit anderen PC's die URL ansprechen will. Denn ich möchte nicht an jedem PC die Host datei ändern, dass wäre viel zu unflexibel.

   Außerdem ersetzt DNS das doch, oder nicht? Ich muss ja auch wenn ich im Internet surf nicht ständig die HOST-datei ändern.


----------



## Neok (14. April 2005)

Ok, inzwischen bin ich selbst draufgekommen ich musste in der IP-verbindseinstellung den bevorzugten DNS Server(meine LAN-IP) eingeben.


   Mir ist aber aufgefallen das ich hier irgendwelche Requests empfange, kann mir jemand sagen was es damit auf sich hat?!

http://mitglied.lycos.de/abs05admin/activelog.jpg


----------



## hulmel (15. April 2005)

Sieht soweit ganz normal aus.
Vom Rechner 192.168.1.3 wurde eine Anfrage nach pagead2.google.com geschickt.


----------

